# East Harbor.



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Just a heads up, East Harbor is ice free and full of fish. I was messing around today trying to maybe catch a pike, and I was hitting fish with every cast and snagged one with my Rapala.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Where you on shore? What were they gills? Thanks for the report


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

What Forum are you reading? Yeah, I was on shore.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

O wow that musta been fun!
It made me wonder why you were posting here lol.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Well fishpro you didn't say you were on the bank or boat.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Two of my old time sparring partners on the fishin net.... How's it going FishPro....and Clarence aka..Carp hunter.... Let DA KING point out to a rather dense headed Desperado that this is indeed a carp forum and as far as DA KING knows, we all bank fish....except for those who " HUNT" carp... Nice to see the both of you guys are still around.....DA KING !!! Thanks for the update 'PRO..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Well what do you know...Da King is still around. It's going good here buddy, when are you going to make your way back up here? We have some decent weather coming soon, so I'm going to give them a shot and see if I can't get a couple of giants to the shore. Desperado, I didn't say anything about a boat, because like Da King said, those of us that fish for them normally arn't in a boat. And for the record, I was only bustin NSOF's chops a little.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully DA KING !!! will be able to make it up there again someday.....After 30 years of self employment as a master carpenter, I'm hanging up my tool belt and starting a new venture...one that will take six days a week... but hopefully some days off will happen.... THE CATKING !!!


----------

